

Apple’s Tablet OS Share Will Shrink To 47 Percent By 2015 - vrikhter
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/11/chart-apples-tablet-os-share-will-shrink-to-47-percent-by-2015/

======
allwein
I'm still waiting for the supposed competitors that are supposed to take the
remaining 53% of that market to appear.

We're talking about a market where the number 2 device is last year's model of
iPad.

~~~
vrikhter
Agreed. But inevitably some poor chump (Dell?, HP?) will come out here with a
device that is priced lower and people will buy because they think they need
one. In the high-end market there won't be much competition, but this chart
speaks to the overall market which of course gets diluted by cheaper players.

------
glhaynes
Or it won't. Who knows.

